# Contract work



## tmr1965 (Aug 22, 2014)

Has anyone worked with Aviacode, and are you able to get enough work?  I also notice they talk about practicode on their website, so do they use this to give you an assessment test before hiring you? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## twizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

*Aviacode*



tmr1965 said:


> Has anyone worked with Aviacode, and are you able to get enough work?  I also notice they talk about practicode on their website, so do they use this to give you an assessment test before hiring you? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


I was given a QA contract with them but they wanted me to audit work I wasn't familiar with.
There was an awful lot of work but they wanted me to audit the auditors charts(10 per client) in 15-20 minutes and write a report.
Since I wasn't familiar with office E&M and procedures it was impossible for me to meet this requirement. This, coupled unfamiliarity with their ProAuditor software made it impossible for me to be of any real benefit to the company.
I will be given hospital E&M to audit when necessary which I will be more comfortable with.
A large amount of work is not always guaranteed but at the moment there is a huge volume of work to audit. 
Check out others comments also.


----------



## mrsjehu (Aug 22, 2014)

It depends on what you are doing. I am currently working with them. I started with quite a bit of work and it has kind of backed off. Some weeks you can have quite a bit others nothing. It depends on what you are doing also QA or coding. They will assign several coders to a batch so coders are fighting over the work at times. Feel free to PM me if you would like additional info.


----------



## Julie M. Cox (Aug 22, 2014)

*Maxim*

Hi--

Has anyone worked with Maxim?  I am currently interviewing with them for contract work. 

JMC


----------



## Sunshine719 (Aug 26, 2014)

I was given a contract with Aviacode and showed to my attorney.  He told me to pass on their offer.  They wanted me to pay for their software, they could refuse to pay me based on my auditing results;the rate of pay wasn't specific, they couldn't guarantee work etc...

 It depends on what you are doing but there tends to be alot of work in the beginning and then little after that. Auditing mostly.

Good luck and keep looking


----------



## jschmutz (Oct 14, 2014)

There is no software to pay for. Our software is our coding platform which you install on your computer with no cost to you, although you do have to have your own computer.

Depending on the client/account you are working on, work is not guaranteed. It is a first come, first serve basis. 

Aviacode never refuses to pay for work that was completed. You can be removed from a project because of poor coding, or not meeting commitments. Just like you can remove yourself from a project because you don't like the pay, work, commitments, etc.


----------



## PrettyDaisy123 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Aviacode is the worst!*

I agree with LMRHC2012; get a lawyer to review the contract.  Aviacode has Managers that have no idea what they are doing; offer no or limited guidance on projects and the pay is terrible.  Their reputation is awful within the industry.  My advice; find a reputable remote company to work for.  Maxim and Peak Health Solutions are two excellent companies to work for.  They are organized, professional and offer excellent benefits.

Feel free to message me for more information.


----------

